# Tires on a brand new car



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm a big believer in summer and winter tires (Iowa). The tires that will come on my new Cruze will be an all season something. Meaning the worst (and best) of both worlds. 
I already own snow tires from my previous car that will fit the Cruze, so no issue there. So what I'd really like to do is trade the OEM tires for some truly summer tires. 
1. Am I crazy? Should I just run the OEM tires as my summer tires?
2. How much could I expect to get at a tire place for VERY lightly used OEM tires? I imagine I'll own the car a matter of days before I can get the swap made.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's option 1) all of the way.

A) Virtually no summer tire made today is anything but a sport or 'racing' tire. Pretty much everything is all-season. And if it's not it's winter or sport.

B) Even the best no-contact mounting machines risk at least some wear on your brand-new wheels.

C) Factory balanced tires are the best balance you'll ever have. Only a Hunter GSP9700, operated by someone who truly knows how, will come close. All others won't.

D) The tires your car leaves the factory with carry a TPC Spec number. According to your owner's manual, replacement tires should carry that same TPC Spec number.

E) You're adding a lot of cost, to no known benefit: but to a known series of risks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends what tires they are. Most of the ones that come on the different trim levels of the Cruze are pretty crappy if you're driving with enthusiasm. 

I HATED the FR710, some of the worst tires I've driven on. You could pitch it into a corner that the chassis could definitely handle but it'd go straight. They would try to hydroplane and kill you in the rain. Useless in snow. The Michelins are relatively grippy in dry/wet weather but I hate the amount of noise they make.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The Gen 1 Diesel tires were the GY LRR tires so they were decent but not excellent when it came to spirited driving. The tires on my Accord are kinda like the 2LT tires where they 100% hate snow. The tires on your car should be fine for summer usage for this go around. My eco went though 2 sets of LRR in about 60K.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd use up the new ones, put the money away for new rims and then when the tires need replacement, you should know what your driving style is and whether or not you need P-ASRs, HP-ASRs, UHP-ASRs, or strictly summer tires. (See tire rack for definitions - gotta go.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Part of what makes all the Gen 2 Cruzes "eco" Cruzes are the tires: Low rolling resistance. With Gen 1, they were only on the Eco model, now they are on all models.
You can swap them out and get something with a little more grip and perhaps wider (215 mm instead of 205), but that might shave off a few MPG's.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If you get the premier with Michelins and the RS package they are great tires. Especially in the rain. In the snow they were fine too. They are a little noiser but your going to get that if your looking for good gas mileage, good traction and long life. Its trade off but it depends on what you are willing to deal with. i just turn the volume on the radio up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

SilverCruzer said:


> Part of what makes all the Gen 2 Cruzes "eco" Cruzes are the tires: Low rolling resistance. With Gen 1, they were only on the Eco model, now they are on all models.
> You can swap them out and get something with a little more grip and perhaps wider (215 mm instead of 205), but that might shave off a few MPG's.


LRR tires also factory on gen 1 diesels.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> LRR tires also factory on gen 1 diesels.


Correct - Goodyear Fuel Maxes. 

I have no plans to get anything else when we need to replace them. We have Xi3s for the winter, and my wife doesn't drive it hard enough to need something outside of the LRR family (the Xi3s are actually LRR - and actually handle better than the Fuel Maxes).


----------

